# Classifieds



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

You'll get "exclusive privilege" when you read the rules on the top page of the classified section.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Patrick obrien.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to AT !


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois……yep, it’s all in the rules that are available to all new users to read.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

BTJunkie said:


> You'll get "exclusive privilege" when you read the rules on the top page of the classified section.


the rules are at the top of ALL SUBFORUMS.


----------



## SheepHunter907 (Dec 19, 2021)

Patrick obrien said:


> Why am I not allowed to reply to classified ads??
> (Releases for sale)
> How do I get this exclusive privledge???


Pat, welcome to the forum. Guys are big on rules around here so navigate your way around and find the pinned threads. They are usually some common sense items and min requirements to reply/message. Once you have 20 posts, log out and log in and the shopping can begin. Good luck this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytHunter236 (6 mo ago)

Patrick obrien said:


> Why am I not allowed to reply to classified ads??
> (Releases for sale)
> How do I get this exclusive privledge???


Hey Pat! Work on getting to 20 post then you can post in the classified ads!


----------



## Roblj4 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello All,

New here. I do find the 20 post requirement odd. But, I suppose it won't be that bad. I plan on selling a target bow afterwards. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Roblj4 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New here. I do find the 20 post requirement odd. But, I suppose it won't be that bad. I plan on selling a target bow afterwards. Hope everyone is doing well.


It's to slow down scammers...and those who join the forum just to use it as a buy&sell. The classifieds are a benefit rewarded to those who choose to be active, contributing members. The forum is not a marketplace, and the intent is to prevent it from being that.


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Patrick obrien said:


> Why am I not allowed to reply to classified ads??
> (Releases for sale)
> How do I get this exclusive privledge???


Welcome to AT. All of the forum rules are in the, "Welcome! New user forum" tab under, "Forum Rules".


----------



## blj25c (Jul 23, 2010)

Been a longtime member on hiatus after buying a bow off of here several years ago... guess I'll build the 20 posts up. Hope it's better than all the other archery scammers out there.


----------



## hschanger (Jul 3, 2011)

blj25c said:


> Been a longtime member on hiatus after buying a bow off of here several years ago... guess I'll build the 20 posts up. Hope it's better than all the other archery scammers out there.


Same here. I've been a lurker for over a decade. Hopefully it does cut down on the scammers.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Me too, gotta play by the rules set forth!


----------



## Muletyson (4 mo ago)

veritas.archangel said:


> It's to slow down scammers...and those who join the forum just to use it as a buy&sell. The classifieds are a benefit rewarded to those who choose to be active, contributing members. The forum is not a marketplace, and the intent is to prevent it from being that.


Just to play devil’s advocate- what’s wrong with someone just hoping to buy or sell an item but not looking to be super involved on the forum? If it still benefits the AT community is that a bad thing? Still working on my 20


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Heck no! Do what you must ! I got no qualms!


----------



## txbowhunter08 (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Muletyson (4 mo ago)

txbowhunter08 said:


> Welcome to AT


Thanks!


----------



## Muletyson (4 mo ago)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Heck no! Do what you must ! I got no qualms!


Appreciate it


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Muletyson said:


> Just to play devil’s advocate- what’s wrong with someone just hoping to buy or sell an item but not looking to be super involved on the forum? If it still benefits the AT community is that a bad thing? Still working on my 20


Because the activity required to follow the rules helps to show other members that you are not here to scam people. This gives members a "paper trail" to kind of test the integrity of the person they are dealing with on the classifieds.


----------



## GrtSaint72 (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Muletyson (4 mo ago)

veritas.archangel said:


> Because the activity required to follow the rules helps to show other members that you are not here to scam people. This gives members a "paper trail" to kind of test the integrity of the person they are dealing with on the classifieds.


Makes sense when you explain it like that. 👍🏼


----------



## Muletyson (4 mo ago)

Muletyson said:


> Makes sense when you explain it like that. 👍🏼 I wasn’t understanding the concern about it becoming a marketplace for the members. If it’s to keep things legit, I get it.


----------



## Overthetop (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mhayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Earthroamer (2 mo ago)

Welcome, you have to do some posting before you can get into the classifieds.


----------



## presleigh11 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys I’ve tried sending a moderator a message but still not getting anywhere. Been her for years. Any other options besides waiting on the two week time lapse.


----------



## VS-Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

You are about 16 posts behind in being able to use the site classifieds. If you have been gone a while, please re-read the site classified rules before using the classifieds. 
-Philip


----------



## Joh03342 (21 d ago)

Just Figured out the classified rules myself. Gotta start posting!


----------



## Devoted_Corrosion (2 mo ago)

Roblj4 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New here. I do find the 20 post requirement odd. But, I suppose it won't be that bad. I plan on selling a target bow afterwards. Hope everyone is doing well.


What kind of bow are you selling?! Welcome to AT by the way


----------



## Devoted_Corrosion (2 mo ago)

Joh03342 said:


> Just Figured out the classified rules myself. Gotta start posting!


I'm in the same boat... so now I'm randomly posting on discussions 😂


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Devoted_Corrosion said:


> I'm in the same boat... so now I'm randomly posting on discussions 😂


Thanks for informing us that you are spamming. Too bad that;s a violation as well.


----------

